# Ballando Con Le Stelle 2021: Albano, Morgan, Salerno, Iannone nel cast



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2021)

Come ogni anno, ritorna in onda *Ballando Con Le Stelle* condotto da *Milly Carlucci* con *Paolo Belli* come spalla. L'*edizione 2021* prevede un *supercast di vip*, probabilmente il migliore di sempre nella storia della trasmissione in onda in Italia dal 2005, con nomi fortissimi che sono i seguenti: *Albano Carrisi, Arisa, Morgan, Memo Remigi, Valeria Fabrizi, Federico Fashion Style, Fabio Galante, Bianca Gascoigne, Andrea Iannone, Mietta, Alvise Rigo, Valerio Rossi Albertini e Sabrina Salerno*. 

Come ballerini per una notte si fanno i nomi di Marcell Jacob e Can Yaman.

Confermati alla *giuria*: *Carolyn Smith, Guillermo Mariotto, Fabio Canino, Ivan Zazzaroni e Selvaggia Lucarelli*. Come l'anno scorso presenti anche *Roberta Bruzzone e Alberto Matano* nel ruolo di opinionisti.

Ballando Con Le Stelle partirà da *sabato 16 ottobre*, dalle 20:30, su Rai 1.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno, ritorna in onda *Ballando Con Le Stelle* condotto da *Milly Carlucci* con *Paolo Belli* come spalla. L'*edizione 2021* prevede un *supercast di vip*, probabilmente il migliore di sempre nella storia della trasmissione in onda in Italia dal 2005, con nomi fortissimi che sono i seguenti: *Albano Carrisi, Arisa, Morgan, Memo Remigi, Valeria Fabrizi, Federico Fashion Style, Fabio Galante, Bianca Gascoigne, Andrea Iannone, Mietta, Alvise Rigo, Valerio Rossi Albertini e Sabrina Salerno*.
> 
> Come ballerini per una notte si fanno i nomi di Marcell Jacob e Can Yaman.
> 
> ...


Che boom! Questo sì che è imperdibile, altro che Cattelan.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ora in diretta a Domenica in, grande spot a Ballando. 

*Milly Carlucci: "Inseguivo Al Bano da 15 anni e mi aveva sempre detto no. Poi l'ho incontrato in aeroporto".

Al Bano: "Mi sono convinto guardando un esibizione di Albertazzi a Ballando".

In studio c'è il dubbio che il cantante possa non ballare in studio, limitandosi poco al movimento e più al ballo.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

*Pippo Baudo ballerino per una notte!*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

*Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Grande Milly, che ha tolto la Mussolini dalla politica, mettendola prima al ballo ed ora opinionista".*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

*Morgan: "Milly per me è un modello. Lo studio".*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora in diretta a Domenica in, grande spot a Ballando.
> 
> *Milly Carlucci: "Inseguivo Al Bano da 15 anni e mi aveva sempre detto no. Poi l'ho incontrato in aeroporto".
> 
> ...


canto*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Parte stasera!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Parte adesso! Intanto su Twitter ho visto un post che dice: "Anche quest'anno non ci siamo tolti la Mussolini, mentre in Germania hanno vietato ai discendenti di Hitler di entrare in Parlamento, e noi ci abbiamo i fasci"  .


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Che gnocca la maestra di Albano. Tripoli poi la mia preferita  . Castone cmq, farà un ascoltone domani!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Le battute di Memo Remigi  .


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (16 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le battute di Memo Remigi  .


Come sta andando la trasmissione? Pareri?


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come sta andando la trasmissione? Pareri?


Sto guardando il Milan. Morgan e Albano, che sono quelli che mi interessano, sicuro li metteranno dopo la partita e verso la mezzanotte quando lo share si alza per la riduzione della platea.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come sta andando la trasmissione? Pareri?


Segnalo una Mussolini trash, vestina in versione Cenerentola. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Albano!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Albano!


Ma che roba è? Lo saprei fare pure io quel ballo ahahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahah. Il bacio al pavimento!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

*Zazzaroni: "Albano non ha ballato benissimo, ma ha riempito tantissimo".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

*Roberta Bruzzone: "Albano è molto croccante".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

*I giudici danno tutti 6, eccetto Mariotto che gli dà 0, per un totale di 24 punti. Fischi del pubblico. Albano si scambia gli occhiali con Mariotto e con i suoi occhiali ripete il ballo, praticamente limitandosi a camminare e cantare.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *I giudici danno tutti 6, eccetto Mariotto che gli dà 0, per un totale di 24 punti. Fischi del pubblico. Albano si scambia gli occhiali con Mariotto e con i suoi occhiali ripete il ballo, praticamente limitandosi a camminare e cantare.*


*Albano a Mariotto: "Hai visto come ho ballato bene...Tieniti lo zero, io mi prendo gli applausi del pubblico".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ora la figlia di Gascoigne  .


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Io comunque non smetto di ridere per la performance di Albano  .


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ora quella figona milfona di Sabrina Salerno. Parto con il votare io: DIECI  .


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ora Morgan!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Che gnocca la Tripoli! La mia preferita, anche se quest'anno è dura sceglierne una  .


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Bravissimo Morgan!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

*Lucarelli a Morgan: "Ballando per te può essere il tuo green pass per il mondo dello spettacolo, visto tutti i casini che hai combinato e che puoi farti perdonare".

Milly: "Morgan può fare tutto".

Alessandra Tripoli: "Devo dire che Morgan è un allievo disciplinatissimo".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

*Botto di voti per Morgan :47 punti e tre 10 da parte di Carolyn Smith, Selvaggia Lucarelli e Guillermo Mariotto. 9 di Ivan Zazzaroni e 8 di Fabio Canino.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

*Giuseppe Candela di Dagospia su Twitter conferma le voci su Morgan: "Fa ridere che da giorni provano a smentire le voci su Morgan che ha firmato per tre puntate (quanta agitazione eh). Beh se trovano i soldi con extra budget per pagarlo può farne altre".*


----------



## sampapot (17 Ottobre 2021)

ma chi segue questa trasmissione qua sul forum? chiudete post a quali vorrei rispondere e aprite questo...che c'entra con il Milan? e sui tronisti non fate niente? sulla D'Urso? e sulle influencer?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

*Classifica prima puntata:*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)






https://www.lanostratv.it/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/foto_classifica_ballando_16_ottobre-min.jpg


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Classifica prima puntata:*





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

*Mariotto "sotto processo" a Domenica in per lo 0 ad Al Bano.*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mariotto "sotto processo" a Domenica in per lo 0 ad Al Bano.*


Ma Al Bano perché ancora gode di tutta questa copertura mediatica?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

*Mariotto bacia il piede ad Oxana, la partner di ballo di Al Bano, per chiederle scusa in quanto l'ha definita 'zoppa'.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mariotto bacia il piede ad Oxana, la partner di ballo di Al Bano, per chiederle scusa in quanto l'ha definita 'zoppa'.*


Che palle, volevo esserci io! Uffi...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2021)

*La guerra tra pro-vax e no-vax finisce persino a Ballando con le stelle. Ieri Mietta non si è esibita perchè positiva al covid, ma la Lucarelli durante un collegamento con la cantante da casa ha incalzato "Milly, mi auguro che concorrenti e ballerini siano tutti vaccinati?". 

Mietta: "Ma perchè dobbiamo parlare di questo? Se vuoi ne parliamo io e te Selvaggia".

Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Siamo tutti qua, è un’occasione anche di contatto fisico la vostra...Quindi io mi voglio augurare che siano tutti vaccinati perché chi non è vaccinato mette a rischio la salute di noi tutti. L’anno scorso il vaccino non c’era, quest’anno c’è e quindi mi auguro che questo programma lo si faccia con grande senso di responsabilità...*

*Mietta: "Nessuno vuole mettere a repentaglio la salute di nessuno".*

*Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Ti vedo sulla difensiva Mietta. Ci stai dicendo qualcosa?“.

Mietta: "No, sono delusa perchè volevo stare lì e non parlare da casa".*

*Milly Carlucci, visibilmente in imbarazzo per il tema delicato trattato, non si è sbilanciata più di tanto ed ha fatto finire la discussione chiudendo il collegamento e presentare i prossimi concorrenti.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2021)

*Eliminato Valerio Rossi Albertini.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La guerra tra pro-vax e no-vax finisce persino a Ballando con le stelle. Ieri Mietta non si è esibita perchè positiva al covid, ma la Lucarelli durante un collegamento con la cantante da casa ha incalzato "Milly, mi auguro che concorrenti e ballerini siano tutti vaccinati?".
> 
> Mietta: "Ma perchè dobbiamo parlare di questo? Se vuoi ne parliamo io e te Selvaggia".
> 
> ...


.


----------

